# What breed am i



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Been looking and looking but can't find this one got free they didn't know about four months old


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Golden laced Wyandotte rooster is my guess.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, Gold Laced Wyandotte.


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks every body


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Ditto glw roo


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Golden Laced Wyandotte.


----------

